# Am I crazy for scanning 1000 magazines?



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

I forgot if I posting this before ^_^

Is it still crazy to scan 1000 magazines? - AnandTech Forums

695/1000 (69.5% done).

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Hahaha.... nope, just dedicated


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

let me just say that you would probably make a good discus keeper .....


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL....thats crazy ....but then thats an AQUAMAN for you !  lol...thats a lot of scanning ....I hate scanning ... like the name tho


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

Make sure to backup in case you comp dies....probably wouldn't want to start all over.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

hmmm your link doesn't seem to work...


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> hmmm your link doesn't seem to work...


It works for me........ I just tried it.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

gwcana said:


> Make sure to backup in case you comp dies....probably wouldn't want to start all over.


Backed up a couple of times 

Cheers,
Aquaman


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

darb said:


> let me just say that you would probably make a good discus keeper .....


Funny you should mention that.......... I've got a pretty big collection of Discus books........ but I've never kept Discus ^_^

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy, yes, but that still really awesome!
I always hesitate throwing good magazines away... Though I don't have any collection that comes close to that!


----------

